# LCD USB - I can't get working :(

## Membris

LCD USB - I can't get working  :Sad: 

Hello. I have bought an Crystalfontz LCD (634) USB, and I can't get it working :S

Before I had an Crystalfontz 2x20 with LPT port with no problems, running with lcd4linux 0.10. But with the new LCD, I follow the instructions on https://ssl.bulix.org/projects/lcd4linux/wiki/Crystalfontz

Crystalfontz provides a Linux-compatible command-line demonstration program with C source code at:

http://www.crystalfontz.com/products/632/632_634_linux.tar.gz

I compiled it and run with port /dev/tts/0 and the output seems to be successful but the LCD doesn't show anything. With lcd4inux I have tried all possible ports with the same results.

```

# ./test632_634 /dev/tts/0 1900

Ultra-simple CFA-632 / CFA-634 command-line communications example.

Crystalfontz America, Inc. http://www.crystalfontz.com

Usage:

./test632_634 PORT BAUD

PORT is something like "/dev/ttyS0" or "/dev/usb/ttyUSB1"

BAUD is 1200, 2400, 4800, 9600 or 19200

To clear the display, enter "clear" as an optional third parameter

Serial_Init:: success

"/dev/tts/0" opened at "19200" baud.

Done.

```

At system boot, the LCD backlight lights and shows a presentation text, but after only shows a "console cursor".

I have pl2303 and usb already charged, in fact when I plug the LCD, I receive this output:

```

Mar  9 16:12:30 [kernel] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Mar  9 16:12:30 [kernel] usb 4-1: Product: Crystalfontz CFA-634 USB LCD

Mar  9 16:12:30 [kernel] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: Crystalfontz

Mar  9 16:12:30 [kernel] usb 4-1: SerialNumber: CFC850NR

```

I'm very frustrated, some solution?

PD: Excuse my bad english, I'm spanish  :Embarassed: 

----------

## SimonKellett

I am not sure about this hardware: I have a Matrix Orbital USB and have these options in my kernel:

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=y

Do you have/need the FTDI_SIO ? (the MO display is actually a serial device with an onboard converter to provide USB.)

http://home.arcor.de/zoxed/matrix_orbital_lk202.html

----------

## Membris

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=y 

 

I think that's an important detail... until now I was using pl2303 because on the lcd4linux homepage...

https://ssl.bulix.org/projects/lcd4linux/wiki/Crystalfontz

 *Quote:*   

> The USB versions simply use an USB-to-serial converter (probably pl2303), and use the same protocol as on the serial port.

 

But in the CrystalFontz forums seems that it's FTDI the serial converter used by 634 USB.

I am going to try FTDI instead of pl2303 and more later I tell you  :Wink: 

----------

## Membris

Yeah, FTDI was the solution, now my LCD it's correctly allocated at /dev/usb/tts/1  :Smile: 

But now I have more problems... when I use CrystalFontz test program (Linux native) or lcdlinx, I see a lot of garbage on display, strange characters.

A photo:

http://giingo.org/images/lcd_linux.jpg

Some solution?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Membris

OK, I now have LCD working!  :Smile: 

The problem was the baudrate, datasheet of Crystalfontz indicates 9600 but my module only worked at 19200.

Thanks by your post

----------

